# W 8.1 Internet slow, then times out.



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

My wifes HP 1.8GHz, 8.gb ram 750 GB hardrive with Intel 7260 and latest drives (updated to see if that was an issue) is super slow at our house. 
We have Xfinity Blast, 75Mbps and a TP link Archer C7 v2 AC1750 router.
Periodically hers just slow to a crawl, then times out.
She normally has flexmls(realtor MLS site), google gmail, yahoo and one or two realtor sites. But, this slowing down just recently started a week or so ago.
When she is at work, it is fine. Here, not so fine. I hooked up ethernet directly to her laptop and it works better. Any suggestions?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Using Wireless, Go to_ Start/Control Panel/Network and Sharing Center_. Under _Active Networks_, if you are set to _Public _instead of *Private* or *Home *then click on the *Home Group* link on the left and choose to *Change your Location*, choose to allow other computers to view this computer. 
When Connected to Ethernet, Go to Start/Search and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter. In the _Network Connections_, right click the *Local Area Connection* and choose *Properties*. Highlight *Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) *and press *Properties*. 
Make sure the boxes are checked for *Obtain an IP Address* and* DNS Server Address Automatically. 
*You can also right click either the Wireless or Local Area Connection under _Network Connections_ and choose to* Diagnose* the connection. 
Whichever connection you are connected with, go to Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test and test the internet speed. If you are getting less then the advertised speed you are paying for, talk to your ISP to test your lines. 
To test your wireless strength, download WiFi inspector, post a screenshot of the results in your next post.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is a screen capture. Getting 100% disk usage too.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

So it seems your wife's computer works at other locations but if the computer is at your home, your wife's computer slows to a crawl. Hmmmm......try rolling back the wifi drivers and see if that helps out. Un-install the current wifi drivers that's installed and use an older version of wifi drivers and see if that helps. May I ask, what is the brand and model of your wife's computer?


----------

